# My sanctuary



## Dirty_Vinylpusher (Jun 23, 2010)

Here's where I spend lots of time and make noise.
It's not big but I've managed to cram a lot of stuff in there over the past 3 years.





























































And I just extended the bench a further 1800mm (6ft) the other day to house my new toy when it arrives.


----------



## 1Kenny (Jun 23, 2010)

Cool Dirty,

Do you sit or stand on those 4 wheelers when they are running. What are they called?

Kenny


----------



## Dirty_Vinylpusher (Jun 23, 2010)

> Do you sit or stand on those 4 wheelers when they are running.


Ah they're not big enough to ride......






> What are they called?


They're.... um.... homebuilt large scale radio controlled cars powered by 2-stroke motors.

I posted a couple of videos of them in the "Welcome" section of this forum.
There's plenty more in my YouTube channel.


----------



## ieezitin (Jun 23, 2010)

Dirty.

Cool shop I like your toys.

Blow off old glory and stick her on a pole under your national flag.

She needs air.


All the best.      Anthony.


----------



## rcfreak177 (Jun 23, 2010)

G'day Dirty,

You have plenty of toys in that workshop, I have seen those video's you put on this forum, you definitely are a crafty fella. i think if you had a lathe and mill there will be no stopping you. are there plans for these machines in the future?

I live in Perth, I also think Queensland is great, would love to sell my house here and shift there I hear the fishing is excellent.

I and am sure plenty of others are looking forward to seeing more of this handy workmanship in the future, PLEASE KEEP IT UP! :bow:


Baz.


----------



## bearcar1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ya know, somewhere in the great land of OZ, there is some poor slob wandering around in the hot sun looking for Batlow Road ........  :big: :big:



Nice looking shop space you got going there Dirt'.

BC1
Jim


----------



## Dirty_Vinylpusher (Jun 23, 2010)

rcfreak177  said:
			
		

> i think if you had a lathe and mill there will be no stopping you. are there plans for these machines in the future?



A C2 mini lathe is on a truck somewhere heading north from Victoria as we speak.
That's what the new part of the bench is for. ;D


Perth is lovely.
We spent 18mths there in 03-04.
Briefly in Sorrento and then in Hillarys.


----------



## rcfreak177 (Jun 23, 2010)

Chilli mud crab, MMMMMMMM! ;D


----------



## Dirty_Vinylpusher (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey RCfreak - you should check out OzLargescale.com
Australian RC forum.


----------



## rcfreak177 (Jun 23, 2010)

Wicked, cheers mate, I will do.

I will also post some pictures under my 1/4 scale v8 build so everybody can see why I came up with the title rc freak, planes, helicopters, cars, boats etc, my childhood just keeps coming out in me. My kids and all the kids in the neighborhood love them.


----------



## Artie (Jun 24, 2010)

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> Ya know, somewhere in the great land of OZ, there is some poor slob wandering around in the hot sun looking for Batlow Road ........  :big: :big:
> BC1
> Jim



Damn, that would be me! Batlow is just up the road a bit... I just cant find WHICH road, ist around here somewhere... I see youve been in my neck of the woods Dirty 8)

Rob


----------



## Dirty_Vinylpusher (Jun 24, 2010)

Yep we did 2 seasons picking apples in lovely Batlow. ;D

I should add that we didn't steal the sign.
One of the farmers had it in his shed.
He reckons it was the old one and he got it from the rubbish tip.

Gave it to us as a memento.


----------



## tel (Jun 24, 2010)

Good shop Dirty, I could be comfortable in there, but you really gotta learn how to spell 'BEER', xxxx indeed! :-\


----------



## Artie (Jun 24, 2010)

Im with Tel.... Queenslanders spell Beer as X.X.X.X because most of em cant spell beer.... ;D


----------



## bearcar1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Artie  said:
			
		

> Damn, that would be me! Batlow is just up the road a bit... I just cant find WHICH road, ist around here somewhere... I see youve been in my neck of the woods Dirty 8)
> 
> Rob



Methinks you'd best be a puttin' that road arrow back D' lest there are other lost Aussies, like Artie, atsea still roaming the countryside looking for the road to Batlow. Rof}


BC1
Jim


----------



## tel (Jun 24, 2010)

;D That's assuming anyone _wants _to find Batlow!


----------



## ruzzie (Jun 24, 2010)

I grew up in Gundagai and had cousins in Batlow and did my apprenticeship with a guy from Batlow
But they do have good apples


----------



## Artie (Jun 24, 2010)

Batlow apples.... I was halfway around the world and I bought an apple... with a little Batlow Australia sticker... got immediately homesick.... ;D


----------



## tel (Jun 26, 2010)

I know 'ow you feel mate - apples make me sick too! ;D


----------



## Dirty_Vinylpusher (Jun 26, 2010)

Might have to start a new thread about my shed and rename this one "The Sign"


 ;D ;D








.


----------



## Dirty_Vinylpusher (Jul 5, 2010)

Well here's the latest addition.
Just waiting for my cutting tip holder to arrive and then I can start making some stuff.
 ;D


----------

